# Problem with oxygen sensors for 02 Maxima



## averagegui1967 (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anyone had luck or know of a way for Nissan to reimburse me for $404.11 that I had to pay for 2 new rear oxygen sensors, as the ECM was giving the 
P0138 and the P0139 codes, Nissan reprogrammed the ECM but made me pay for the oxygen sensors which I know were not bad as the car only has 26,000 miles on it. I have called Nissan Corp. And they refuse to pay for the faulty parts, and I also tried to get help from the BBB, which was useless, has anyone had the same problem? If so do you know anyway that I can get Nissan to reimburse me for the parts? As this is my LAST NISSAN!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

First of all, your basic warranty on the vehicle is 3 years/36K miles, which ever comes first. Since you have an '02, YOU have to pay for the O2s. The emissions warranty from Nissan is 8 years/80K miles, AGAIN, which ever comes first. The ecm reprogramming falls under this emissions warranty, thus you didn't pay for it. You are even lucky that they told you it was covered under the emissions warranty cause other dealerships would have charged you for that reprogram, atleast an hour labor!


----------

